# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Επαναφορτιζομενος φακος LED TELCO

## christakosxo

Γεια σας ! Αντιμετωπιζω προβλημα με τον συγκεκριμενο φακο ! Ενω τον φορτιζω για κανα 5αρι ωρες περιπου δε κραταει καθολου η μπαταρια του και ισα που φωταει λιγο ! Τον ανοιξα και παρατηρησα οτι με τον φορτιστη η μπαταρια τροφοδοτειται με 14 Volt , ενω η μπαταρια ειναι 4 Volt ! Ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο ; φαινεται και στην φωτογραφια παρακατω  http://postimg.org/image/nnn8si9cr/
με τι μπαταρια να την αντικαταστησω ;

----------


## leosedf

Πετάς τη μπαταρία και βάζεις μια καινούρια και είσαι ΟΚ.

----------


## christakosxo

μπαταρια στα 4 volt να παρω ; γιατι ο φορτιστης δινει 14 volt ; πολλα δεν ειναι ;

----------


## leosedf

ΙΔΙΑ μπαταρία, ο φορτιστής μπορεί να δίνει παραπάνω αλλά λογικά έχει κάποια πλακέτα που φορτίζει σωστά τη μπαταρία.

----------


## christakosxo

και ομως απο την εξοδο τησ πλακετας παιρνω 14 volt ! Δηλαδη οταν συνδεω φορτιστη ακριβως πανω στα ακρα της μπαταριας πηγαινουν 14 volt ! μηπως φταιει κατι αλλο ;

----------


## leosedf

Υπάρχει άλλη φωτογραφία με λεπτομέρειες?

----------


## christakosxo

http://postimg.org/image/bcxxd4csz/
με το φορτιστη με την αναγραφομενη τιμη εξοδου 9 Volt στα ακρα που συνδεεται η μπαταρια μετα απο την πλακετουλα παιρνω 14 volt !
επισης 14 volt παιρνω και στην εξοδο του φορτιστη χωρις να συνδεσω τον φακο !
τι γινεται ;
Ειναι φυσιολογικο μετα την πλακετα να παιρνω παλι 14 volt οσο και στην εξοδο του φορτιστη;

----------


## windmill82

Απο οσο ξερω αν προσπαθησεις να φορτισεις 4v μολυβδου με 14volt θα σκασει....

----------

leosedf (22-09-14)

----------


## leosedf

Ε ναι, απ' ότι φαίνεται υπάρχει κάποιο καλό πρόβλημα. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω από τη φωτογραφία τι παίζει.

----------


## windmill82

βαλτο να φορτισει λιγο ,τοσο ωστε να αναβουν τα led. Eπειτα αποσυνδεσε την μπαταρια και μετρα την ταση στα ακρα της. Επισης  υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχεις κανει καποιο λαθος και να μετρας καποιον αλλο φορτιστη?

----------


## christakosxo

4,22 volt δειχνει η μπαταρια αποσυνδεδεμενη μετα απο φορτισμα ! 
το ιδιο δειχνει περιπου και οταν ειναι συνδεδεμενη στον φακο χωρις τον φορτιστη και χωρις αναμμενα τα led
πεσμενη δεν ειναι ;
τελικα αυτο που λεγαμε με τα 14 volt φυσιολογικο δεν ειναι να βγαζει η πλακετα 14 volt και οταν συνδεω την μπαταρια να πεφτει η ταση στα 4,22 volt ; Δεν εχει και καποια εσωτερικη αντισταση η μπαταρια ;

----------


## windmill82

H ενδεδειγμενη ταση φορτισης μιας μπαταριας μολυβδου ειναι V+(V/10) δηλαδη ενα στοιχειο 2v το φορτιζουμε με 2.2v (2 στοιχεια οπως την μπαταρια του φακου σου με 4.4v κ.ο.κ) . Με παραπανω ταση η μπαταρια ανεβαζει θερμοκρασια και απελευθερωνει αερια τα οποια μπορει να δημιουργησουν μεχρι και εκρηξη. Χαρακτηριστικο παραδειγμα οι μπαταριες αυτοκινητου οι οποιες ειναι 12v και το δυναμο τις φορτιζει με 14.4v . Πραγματικα δεν καταλαβαινω τι συμβαινει με τον φακο σου.

----------

